# So unfit.



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Not much to this thread other than to put it down for the world to see how unfit I've become in my late 20s. Anybody else feel the same? What we you going to do about it?

Things I've noticed: 

Detailing cars during the whole day has got harder.
Detailing cars in the heat is killing me slowly.
Getting up and down the stairs leaves me a little breathless. 
Walking at a decent pace is also killing me.

I do walk quite a bit but never really go at any real pace/ challenge myself. I went with my friend to walk his dog the other day through some fields and some woods and he was going at a decent pace. The pathway was full of branches/ rocks so was treading carefully but a variety of inclines and the fast pace left me feeling ashamed. 

Something needs to be done! I'm 28 and just had a little boy, all I can think of is not being fit enough to play with him as he grows up. 

Diet starts tomorrow (not diet as such- just watching what I eat and sticking to fresh, non produced foods) in the past I've used myfitnesspal app to great effect loosing over 6 stone.im going back to drinking water and tea only. 

In terms of exercise, I don't have, and won't be getting a gym membership but I plan on doing more walks at a faster pace. Anything else I could include into my busy life style? I'm pretty sure losing some weight will help the most.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

What ever you do stick with it, it's better to do a little of something than nothing at all. I recently started cycling to improve my fitness.my first ride was only 6 miles, my last ride was 25 miles. Not a huge distance for some on here but still a 4 fold increase on my first effort 4 months ago.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use the fitness pal app and it's brilliant, I have lost 1 and a half stone in seven months. I plan to buy an exercise bike to help improve my fitness and I have also bought myself a fit bit. My diet consists of fruit,veg water, green tea, fish, chicken rice, pasta, raisins and so on. best of luck and with the will power, you can do it.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

how about doing a little cycling? you could get your wee fella on a seat on the bike with you when he is old enough.

I felt like you about 2 months ago - like you my motivation was having a little boy 7 weeks ago and realising with 2 little ones under 3 that its hard going running about after them and as they get a little older its not going to get easier.

I decided to join the gym again and its making a massive difference. I used to be superfit, went running & cycling, went to the gym 5 days a week, ran to the gym then ran home and all that kind of stuff, used to do it all the time but just lost the time somehow to keep going. I now go at 8 at night once everything is done and the kids are in bed - realised ive got to make the time and im the only one who can make the change to me.

good luck - as someone else said stick with it. myfitness app is really good because you can see how bad some foods are for you and its in an easy to read format.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you can't get a gym membership, get yourself some decent running shoes, sign up for a 5k in the future and start running.

I started running in 2010 after signing up for the Great North Run on a bit of a whim (do it before I'm 30) and been pretty much hooked since and I'm fitter than I've ever been. I was about 16st when I started running and to be honest I only dropped a few pounds training, mainly because my diet wasn't something I bothered looking at. Did end up losing 3 stone of the course of last year by watching what I eat a bit more, joining the gym and incorporating some weights sessions into my regime.

I played football once, sometimes twice a week so thought I was reasonably fit. But my first run was about 2.5 miles, took me about 50mins and I was hanging all the way through! Kept at it for about 3 times a week and it didn't take long for the fitness and pace to build up. 8 weeks later and I was lining up on the GNR start line. Finished it in a decent 2h22m and I loved every minute of it!

I think, for me, having something to run for was what kept me at it at the beginning. A 5km, maybe even a 10k, is entirely achievable within a few months and just get out there and do it 

I'm not sure if or when there'll be one near you, but have a look for the Subway (as in sandwich) Family 5k. It's a fun run, rather than being full of elite racers, only about £8 to enter and I think you get a T-Shirt and sandwich at the end :lol:

Also have a look for your local Park Run. Every Saturday morning at 9am, free to sign up and can do it as and when you fancy. http://www.parkrun.org.uk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I have found following one of the Beachbody exercise DVDs has really helped. 30mins 5 times a week. Lost about 1.5 stone and am so much fitter now.

Found it really helps to have someone setting the pace as it is too easy to slack off when you feel tired etc.

Been doing about 18 weeks now and the best change I have made to my lifestyle in a long time – hard work but highly recommended.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I really want to get back into running. I managed to get from not being able to run a mile to running a half marathon a few years ago within about 7 months. However, that all stopped after a car accident left one leg nerve damaged. I had physio, a little more than perscribed and could only do about 3k before my leg and foot went completely numb. I was really annoyed as I could do it (was t out of breath or anything) I stopped and haven't tried again since.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Depends what you want. Marathon runners are skinny because it's an advantage and use slow twitch muscle fibers which don't grow. If you want that chiselled muscle look I'd be suggesting HIIT which is pretty good for fitness anyway.


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

Just have to get off your backside, and find something that you'll going to enjoy on a regular basis ! I was 17 half stone in April of this year, couldn't run up the road, now down to 13 stone ! A mixture of running 5k, 10k and a lot of riding on my mountain bike. I also time challenge myself round a 12 mile bike route every other day and the same with the running. I have 3 marathons in the next couple of months not going to be the fastast but the medal at the end of it will be worth it all when i give them to my kids to show if you really want to change and inspire them to follow there dreams hard work and the guts to do just that.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The best thing to do is get a dog that needs walking, you have no choice but to walk it and thus get fit 

In an ideal world we all say I'll go running, I'll start doing this or that but after a while other things become more important or after a long day you say nah ill do it tomorrow 

So I think a dog is the best bet as it will make you go out and walk. It's also enjoyable and the family will love it 

If that spurs you on to then do running or sports then ideal but it can't be extremely difficult to motivate yourself initially


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Coming into the winter months i would recommend a treadmill for the garage along with the 5-2 diet.
I lost 1.5 stone but put some back on as i eased off both so intend getting back into it.

Alan


----------

